

Chile Earthquake Moved Entire City 10 Feet to the West - cwan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/03/chile-earthquake-moved-entire-city-10-feet-to-the-west/

======
paulsowden
I wonder what happens to all the lat/lon locations fetched using GPS and the
such on flickr, etc, they're all 10 feet off now..

~~~
jac_no_k
Or navigation systems using GPS? 10 feet is enough to confuse navigation
systems used in automobiles. I wonder how quickly the map makers will update
their databases and turn around sell the update?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Civilian GPS isn't that accurate at the best of times and needs to be robust
for times when it can't get clear views of the sky. A 10ft shift shouldn't
trip it up.

Wikipedia says 50-15 feet of inaccuracy:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Positioning_System#Error...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Positioning_System#Error_sources_and_analysis)

------
andrewcooke
also of interest - people have started investigating who built the worst
damaged buildings -
[http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=ur...](http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=url&intl=1&fr=bf-
home&trurl=http%3A%2F%2Fciperchile.cl%2F2010%2F03%2F06%2Festas-son-las-
constructoras-e-inmobiliarias-de-los-edificios-mas-danados-en-
santiago%2F&lp=es_en&btnTrUrl=Translate)

original - [http://ciperchile.cl/2010/03/06/estas-son-las-
constructoras-...](http://ciperchile.cl/2010/03/06/estas-son-las-
constructoras-e-inmobiliarias-de-los-edificios-mas-danados-en-santiago/)

------
nhebb
What does that do to surveyed property lines?

~~~
jacquesm
Not much, since most of the reference points relative to which the property
lines are measured will have moved as well.

In most cities those are hollow nails in the pavement that you can set up a
surveyors theodolite on.

